# how to serve in a drop away



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

some people split the cable and introduce the drop away cord through the cable. then, just serve it in place.

i do it different. i serve a 1" of cable. then, i tie a nocking point on the served area. then, i tie the drop away cord under the nocking point, with the same knot you use to tie D loops.


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

I have set up at least a couple of hundred Trophy Takers in the past 4-5 years and have found that BY FAR the easiest and best way is to simply attach the cord to the buss cable using the same knot that you use to attach each half of a D-loop. Then you simply slide it up and down the cable unitl you get the length you need and put a small serve above it to keep it from sliding up. This method makes it MUCH easier to change cord lengths/switch bows/change rests and holds at least as well as serving the cord.

Matt


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

flntknp17 said:


> I have set up at least a couple of hundred Trophy Takers in the past 4-5 years and have found that BY FAR the easiest and best way is to simply attach the cord to the buss cable using the same knot that you use to attach each half of a D-loop. Then you simply slide it up and down the cable unitl you get the length you need and put a small serve above it to keep it from sliding up. This method makes it MUCH easier to change cord lengths/switch bows/change rests and holds at least as well as serving the cord.
> 
> Matt


thats what i was talking about. i just serve about 1" under the cord to protect the cable. its much easier than splitting the cable, and works just as well..


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

I split the cable and serve it in, both above and below. Splitting the cable and inserting the cord removes the knot as an area to fail. Installing it in the cable holds it pretty securely, and eliminates worrying about any knot coming undone. Serving 1/2" or so above the cord, and continuing nearly the same amount below, using the same piece of uncut serving, makes for a pretty solid fastening. You do need a press, but need one for other steps anyway. The only time I use the string loop type knot to fasten it is on Winner's Choice cables that have the X-coat serving on them, which make it a pain to split.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

bowhuntingkid13a said:


> how do you serve in a drop away rope. can i just do the same way i did for my nock?


I use a clove hitch for my dropaway cord and serve above it to keep it from moving up. You can remove the cord without a press if needed and reinstall. The cord I use is much small in diameter than usual also. Much easier to time the rest also this way!


----------



## hunohio (Feb 4, 2005)

The Winners Choice website has pictures of how to do this without splitting the cable.


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

ttt anyone ?


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

when you serve it, do you split the cable?


----------



## BigL (Jun 3, 2004)

I split the cable and serve it in with about 1/2 inch on either side. 

I'm thinking about changing to one of the new cable slides that you tie the string to. The one I'm looking at is the radius cable slide found at http://www.parkerproductionsinc.com/agora/agora.cgi?product=Archery&ppinc=1a


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

*Drop away cord*



A Mess said:


> I split the cable and serve it in, both above and below. Splitting the cable and inserting the cord removes the knot as an area to fail. Installing it in the cable holds it pretty securely, and eliminates worrying about any knot coming undone. Serving 1/2" or so above the cord, and continuing nearly the same amount below, using the same piece of uncut serving, makes for a pretty solid fastening....


Me too. No problems yet.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*



Mexican 3D said:


> some people split the cable and introduce the drop away cord through the cable. then, just serve it in place.
> 
> i do it different. i serve a 1" of cable. then, i tie a nocking point on the served area. then, i tie the drop away cord under the nocking point, with the same knot you use to tie D loops.


--------------
Hello
Any hints how to find the location for the one inch serveing.

Unk


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

Unk Bond said:


> --------------
> Hello
> Any hints how to find the location for the one inch serveing.
> 
> Unk



hey. yes, first i tie the cord to the arrow rest, and cut it to size. then, i tie the other side to the cable, with the knot used to tie D loops, but i leave the knot loose. then, i draw my bow, and have someone put the arrow rest straight in place, and pull the cord down. then i mark the place where the knot ended. i then take off the knot, and serve the place i marked, trying to keep that spot in the middle of the 1" serving. i then tie the knot again, on top of the served part, and draw the bow. i have someone check if the rest is completely in the upright position. if it is not, i lower the cable knot a bit and try again. when i get to the point where the rest stands up, i tighten the knot, and tie a nocking point above the knot, in the 1" serving. 

hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

The only problem with splitting the cable and inserting it inbetween the strands is if you have to twist your cable you have to take the cord out of the cable . If you make it like a dloop knot it will just pivot around the cable when you twist it ,keeping itself lined up.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*



Mexican 3D said:


> hey. yes, first i tie the cord to the arrow rest, and cut it to size. then, i tie the other side to the cable, with the knot used to tie D loops, but i leave the knot loose. then, i draw my bow, and have someone put the arrow rest straight in place, and pull the cord down. then i mark the place where the knot ended. i then take off the knot, and serve the place i marked, trying to keep that spot in the middle of the 1" serving. i then tie the knot again, on top of the served part, and draw the bow. i have someone check if the rest is completely in the upright position. if it is not, i lower the cable knot a bit and try again. when i get to the point where the rest stands up, i tighten the knot, and tie a nocking point above the knot, in the 1" serving.
> 
> hope this helps, good luck!


--------
Thanks
Iam up and running.

Unk


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

Here is video footage of how:

Archery How-To Movies


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

Unk Bond said:


> --------
> Thanks
> Iam up and running.
> 
> Unk


great, good luck!


----------



## Adkhunter (Jan 11, 2005)

I split hte buss cable and slide it through. I pull it tight initially and then shoot an arrow. The rest cord will be pulled the the proper length.
I don't serve it in. Using this method the rest cord does not move and if there is any need to twist a cable it never slows the process down.


----------

